# CUSTOM INTERIOR PICS



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Here are some pics of my brother's interior in his Regal, everything done by himself. He has sold the car now, but tell me what you think of his work, thanks!












Last edited by CODE BLUE at Sep 29 2003, 01:34 AM


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

#2











Last edited by CODE BLUE at Sep 27 2003, 02:07 AM


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

#3







 



Last edited by CODE BLUE at Oct 4 2003, 12:34 AM


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

#4 (8) 12" subs in wall











Last edited by CODE BLUE at Sep 29 2003, 01:35 AM


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

#5











Last edited by CODE BLUE at Sep 29 2003, 01:36 AM


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

#6 last pic, thanks.











Last edited by CODE BLUE at Sep 29 2003, 01:38 AM


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

I love the color of the fabric, its fucking fresh, Personally i dont like these modern looking velvet interior im more into the old school you know, but still its done nicely! Is that a custombuild steeringwheel??


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

thats the type of car you cant drive during the day...
the sun will reflect off all the mirrors and blind your ass..

its bad enough having a couple of cds in the passenger side seat reflecting.. i cant imagine with mirrors all over the place..


----------



## G4ever (Feb 22, 2003)

how much did all that cost?


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G4ever_@Sep 20 2003, 09:29 PM
> *how much did all that cost?*


 I'm not sure total, but it was a hell of a lot less than taking it to a shop. He just bought the upholstery, cut his own mirrors, and built all the custom panels. He is a professional car audio installer so the stereo system took care of itself. I've seen alot of show cars before and his looks show (interior).


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

looks good,,,,,,,


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Sep 21 2003, 08:24 AM
> *looks good,,,,,,,*


 Thanks, bro!


----------



## 91lacdeville (May 21, 2002)

looks real nice. It makes me wish i had another car and some money so i could do something like that


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

The Regal got shipped to Florida last night, kinda sad.


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Sep 27 2003, 01:06 AM
> *The Regal got shipped to Florida last night, kinda sad. *


 i luv that interior,but since its going to fl you know someones gonna put 22's and up on it...but o well your bro got his money :cheesy:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

was that a custombuild steeringwheel?


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin+Sep 28 2003, 12:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Str8 Klownin @ Sep 28 2003, 12:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CODE BLUE_@Sep 27 2003, 01:06 AM
> *The Regal got shipped to Florida last night, kinda sad. *


i luv that interior,but since its going to fl you know someones gonna put 22's and up on it...but o well your bro got his money :cheesy:[/b][/quote]
You are probably right, I know how those boys do it in Florida. Anyway, I'll keep everyone updated on his newest project... 1980 Monte Carlo. He says he will make it even better than his Regal.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 28 2003, 02:54 PM
> *was that a custombuild steeringwheel?*


 It was a gold plated "fatboy" steering wheel that was made for lowrider bicycles. He still has it though, it didn't go with the car when it was sold.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

ah ok, very interesting. Unfortunaly i have no interest in it since nothing on my car is gold, sorry


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

looks tight


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Sep 27 2003, 02:06 AM
> *The Regal got shipped to Florida last night, kinda sad. *


 Here are a couple of pics of the departure. Be on the look out in Florida for this ride, it made it there today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2003)

That is absolutely beautiful. Regals are also my favourite *drool*


----------



## juICE805 (Jan 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CODE BLUE_@Sep 14 2003, 11:41 PM~1063816
> *#3
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THE MIRROR W0RK.. :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

nice


----------

